# Bow for Small/Petite Women?



## MossyOakMommy

I am 4'11 and about 115lbs. I am actually looking to purchase my first bow.
Any suggestions? 

Is the Diamond Infinite Edge a good choice?


----------



## jonell

The Mission Riot or Craze would give you a lot of flexibility. It would fit your draw length and as you gain strength, the poundage can easily be increased. Do you know what your draw length is? A Mathews Jewel would be another option.

Always find as many dealers in your area as possible and try out as many bows as possible. When you find a bow that feels good (and you will know this when you have pulled back a couple of different bows) that's the one you want!


----------



## nag

Best ever short draw bow ever made was the Bowtech Equalizer......
Discontinued in 2008, but still can be found in the classified section.
Look for one in your poundage.....30-40 40-50 50-60

There are others of course......Bowtech Razors Edge; The Bowtech Heartbreaker, And now the Bowtech Infinite Edge.
Mathews has their Mission line too.


----------



## Unicron

Bit hard to give any advice with this little info. Considering what others in you body dimension shoot from what I've seen and heard from them I'd say look at:

26-32" Axle to Axle. Depends strongly on personal preference. Some like a super-short bow like the Mission Craze, another 100 pound lady couldn't stand how jittery it aimed for her, she opted for a 32" Hoyt instead. Looks relatively large when she holds it, but it still allows her to make 45 degree shots downwards. But I must add that 30-32" is about as large as you'd want to go for a hunting setup. About the same as a 36" AtA bow on a 6ft person. While 36" would be your indoor / fita model. (where 37-42" is common)

I take it you do not have gorilla arms and are not shooting over 28" drawlength. Usually, you'd want about 1.5" of AtA for each inch of power stroke. This makes bows feel "stable" and will help with release mishaps, aka forgiveness of the bow. So if you go for a 28" AtA bow and need 26" draw, 7" brace would be fine. (19" powerstroke / 28AtA = 1.5" AtA/PS) Yet a 32" bow with 7 1/4th brace would feel more stable (18 3/4th / 32 = 1.7) Now, if you are an experienced shooter, you could go lower, say 1.25"Ata/PS, but getting a 28" AtA bow, with 5.5" Brace and then drawing it about 27" would not be a forgiving setup for a beginner or an advanced shooter with a form with a few flaws.

Go and try and see what kind of brace height works best for you. Also, if you are shorter drawing, say 24-26, by all means, go for that 6" or shorter brace, since it will give you extra speed. Usually there is 10 fps difference in IBO speed between the same bow in a 6" or 7" brace version.

Regarding drawweight, well, don't overbow yourself and get something you can shoot for a few hours easily. If you can draw it "straight" back to shoulder height in a fluid motion and can do it slowly if required and have no issues letting it down, you are in the right ballpark. More poundage is nice for hunts or 3D matches, but for the latter, just get lighter arrows. 40# is good enough to hunt with, the key however is to be very accurate with it. So you are going to shoot 210 fps... Big deal. People have hunted with 50# wooden bows that shoot 160, and still got it done. There is one thing I would NOT get for hunting and that is a bow that maxes at 35#. That would simply not work out very well when backed out a few pounds. In that case, get something to train your back a bit and come back for a 40-45# model in a few months.

Then again, most easy drawing cam-platforms can be handled with very little strenght, modern bows draw extremely smooth, I don't think anyone would have too much issues with a 40# version. (backed out to 32# to start for instance)

Lot of nice suggestions in here so far. What I've not read:

PSE Drive (longer end of the spectrum, heavy mass weight, but very nice on the draw, forgiving, steady 26" draw minimum.)
PSE Stiletto (6" brace, 29.5" ata, very fast for its shorter drawlengths (down to 23"!!!) feels well balanced)
PSE Revenge (hybrid of the Drive and Stiletto, good things of both maintained! - from 24.5" draw, fast and very comfortable, in between the weight of the other models)
Hoyt Spyder 30 (30" ata, 6 3/4th brace, which I consider a perfect forgiving setup for just about anyone, draw from 24.5", light, very well balanced, very efficient)
Hoyt Ruckus (youth bow, 45# max, 18(!!) to 28" draw, very light weight and mobile bow (29 3/4"ata)
Prime Shift LR (26" draw minimum, 30" AtA, very fast for a 7" brace bow, very well drawing and balanced)
(Don't overlook G5 quest bows, cheap and well performing 31" ata bows)
Pretty much all Mathews / Mission 26-30" bows are considered to be fine woman's choices, if your drawlenght matches them. Shoot a Chill / Ballistic if you have the chance.


----------



## jonell

My daughter got a Mathews ZXT yesterday. I shot it last night - very nice!


----------



## CricketKiller

The infinite edge is a good bow with a lot of adjustment. You might also be able to pick up an edge in the classified section for a good price. If you've never shot before I find it's good to get something with a lot of adjustment. When I started shooting, I had a 40-50 lb bow. Within a few months I had it maxed out and was looking for something new.


----------



## HM1989

I am about your size just an inch taller. I shot a Jewel this year in competition and loved it. It's a great bow and pretty fast even at lower draw weights. I just ordered a chill. If you can pull at least 40 pounds that would be a great option as well!


----------



## IceManCometh

MossyOakMommy said:


> I am 4'11 and about 115lbs. I am actually looking to purchase my first bow.
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Is the Diamond Infinite Edge a good choice?


To directly answer your question...YES, this is a great bow for a first bow. The draw length is incredibly adjustable without the need for additional modules, the poundage can be set as low as you like so you can learn how to shoot with correct form before worrying about turning your poundage up. And, since it is capable of 70#'s with the same limbs, you will be able to turn it up as YOU are ready and not need another bow or different limbs. 

Some of the other bows that were mentioned here are also good choices with some of them (Mission Craze) having very similar adjustability. The nice thing with the Infinite Edge....comes with everything but a release and arrows for about $350, and even used they still sell for about that. They hold there value, they perform well, they are lightweight and it doesn't break the bank to own one.


----------



## Blue98stang

I have a 2013 Hoyt Ruckus for sale. Shoots great, but knew nothing about bows and a "bow shop" told me it was perfect for me. I'm 5'8", so even though I was able to shoot nice groups, it is way too small for me. Great bow, and if our daughter wasn't only three, we would keep it for her one day.


----------



## threetoe

Diamond's Infinite Edge

If you are short on Dough, (Aren't we all in the Obama socialist mecca we find ourselves in?)

Get a good used Diamond Razor Edge.

There is no better choice for a new Archer interested in a Compound bow if not just for the super wide range of draw weights combined with a VERY respectable IBO rating.


IMO, It's the best bow for the buck.

The Equalizer is an awesome choice but like most bows, it's IBO weight range depends on the Limbs. If you HOPE to someday draw 40 pounds and buy a 40-50 limb set, you probably won't be able to draw it without FIRST building yourself up.

Please consult a real pro on this.

I recommend the Diamond Edges because they are inexpensive, you can build up your body, learn to shoot, then if you find you really need another bow, at least you'll know what your body accepts for draw/pull weight and purchase knowing you can actually shoot it.


----------



## Stubby'smom

CricketKiller said:


> The infinite edge is a good bow with a lot of adjustment. You might also be able to pick up an edge in the classified section for a good price. If you've never shot before I find it's good to get something with a lot of adjustment. When I started shooting, I had a 40-50 lb bow. Within a few months I had it maxed out and was looking for something new.


I agree except I don't think you will find the need to max out the Infinite Edge. I still don't shoot 70lbs! You should go and try out the Infinite Edge and see what you think.


----------



## threetoe

Heck..
I draw 55 pounds because I want to ENJOY archery.

LOL


----------



## OCHuntress

I just purchased a new Bowtech Heartbreaker. I did a lot of research prior to my purchase. I have a 25" draw and 42lb. draw weight. I love my new bow! I just got back from an annual hunt in Utah and came home with a buck. My arrow speed and penetration have both increased greatly with my Bowtech. Also, it is a very lightweight bow.


----------



## burnsbobby22

how much do u want for the ruckus


----------



## threetoe

at 4" 11" you probably have a 23.5" draw length.


----------



## cbrunson

My wife started with the Razors Edge, which was the predecessor to the Infinite Edge and shot it very well. It is a great bow. She now shoots a Carbon Element at 24" and 35 lbs. She is about your size, maybe a half inch taller.


----------



## dan1966

Two good choices Bowtech Equalizer is hard to beat for short draw, and the PSE Stiletto. Hands down.


----------



## Sask Riverrunt

PSE Stiletto. Awesome ladies bow, my wife now shoots one and very very impressed. I would suggest at your size go with a 30-40lb to start.


----------

